# track at Drake Relays, Stan Lyons Invite in Indy



## ISUCC

the teams head to the Drake Relays this week (started today with the heptathlon, decathlon). Those not at Drake will compete in Indy. 

live Drake Relays results

http://www.nmnathletics.com/fls/157...x.htm?&&SPSID=71588&SPID=8142&DB_OEM_ID=15700

Drake Relays schedule

http://www.godrakebulldogs.com//pdf8/753204.pdf?DB_OEM_ID=15700

ISU preview of the meets

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205143816


----------



## ISUCC

Drake Relays results from today for ISU

Heptathlon
Kelly Steffen was 6th for ISU
Rachael Johnson was 8th for ISU

Decathlon
Robert Webb was 10th for ISU

open women's 800
Leeann Michl was 7th in 2:11.46 (moves her to #6 all time at ISU)

the men's 10k and 5k have yet to be run.


----------



## ISUCC

Albaro Escalera was 12th in the men's 10k 30:47.59, this moves him to #9 on the all time ISU 10k list. 

In the men's 5k ISU runner Craig Padgett did not finish the race, not sure why?


----------



## ISUCC

last night's meet report from ISU

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205144391

Kelly Steffen's heptathlon was 3rd best in ISU history, Webb's total in the decathlon was 8th best in ISU history.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU men 4th in their heat of the 4 x 100 meter relay in 41.31

not sure if that will advance to finals?

ISU was 14th in the prelims, not advancing to the finals, 40.64 advanced to the finals. 

up next will be Greggmar Swift in the 110 hurdles at 12:35


----------



## ISUCC

Greggmar Swift advanced to the finals tomorrow in the 110 hurdles, 8th place in 14.44


----------



## ISUCC

ISU men 7th in the 4 x 1600 meter relay (16:59.38) that time is #3 all time for ISU

close for 4th - 9th

4 Iowa St                                            16:54.74
     1) Alex Dillenbeck FR              2) Edward Kemboi FR    
     3) Nick Schulze SO                 4) Hillary Bor SR      
  5 Illinois                                           16:56.57
     1) Colin Mickow JR                 2) Nathan Bohne SO     
     3) Chris DeSilva JR                4) Kyle Engnell JR     
  6 Tulsa                                              16:57.38
     1) Bill Martin JR                  2) Geraint Davies SO   
     3) Dennis Hodapp FR                4) Danny Thater FR     
*7 Indiana St                                         16:59.38
     1) Jeremiah Vaughan JR             2) Dustin Betz SO      
     3) Michael Disher SR               4) Drew Gambill FR    * 
  8 Air Force                                          16:59.86
     1) Alex Zubey JR                   2) Jim Walmsley JR     
     3) Jeremy Drenckhahn SO            4) Tyler Stanley SR    
  9 Georgia                                            17:01.57
     1) Danny Neff SO                   2) Matt Cleaver JR     
     3) Miles Svoboda SR                4) Aaron Evans JR      


up next, the men's 100 meter


----------



## ISUCC

in to a VERY strong headwind Daryl Truitt runs 11.18

1 Martynas Jurgilas      JR KSU           10.81
  2 Kimour Bruce           SR LUMO          10.84
  3 Darren Patterson       SR EIL           10.98
  4 Lionel Mungwari        SO TXAR          11.08
  5 Andrew Pettis          SO TXAR          11.15
  6 Daryl Truitt           SR INS           11.18

up next is the women's DMR


----------



## ISUCC

other ISU results from Drake today, the meet is still ongoing

*women's Distance Medley Relay*
ISU was 14th in 12:20.43

*women's pole vault*
Nicole Hope was 11th - 12-7.50
Richelle Kimble was 18th - 12-1.50

*women's shot put*
Felisha Johnson was 17th - 46-09"

*women's discus throw*
14th Kelsey Hanley  158-10

*women's 4 x 400 meter relay*
15 Indiana St                                          3:45.47    
     1) Stacia Weatherford SO           2) Leeann Michl SO         
     3) Shelby Higginbottom FR          4) Kaci Smith JR           
#12 all time at ISU

*men's long jump*
Nigel Jolly was 22nd - 22-8.5"

*men's 4 x 400 meter relay*
16 Indiana St                                          3:16.03                  
     1) Max Tuttle FR                   2) Jonathan Jackson FR                   
     3) Keenan Johnson FR               4) Brian Martin JR      

*men's 4 x 200 meter relay*
ISU was disqualified for being out of the zone. 

kind of a disappointing day for ISU, they're young (men and women).


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU women's 4 x 800 meter relay runs to a 13th place finish and #5 on the all time ISU list for that event

13 Indiana State                                            9:14.67         
     1) Kaci Smith JR                   2) Kelsie Slater SR             
     3) Kristy Twitchell JR             4) Kacie Klem JR


----------



## ISUCC

ISU's men's 4 x 800 relay was a distant 15th

15 Indiana State                                            7:46.65      
     1) Brad Adams FR                   2) Konstantinos Tzirtziris SR
     3) Corey Hahn JR                   4) Drew Gambill FR           

rough weekend for both teams sadly.


----------



## ISUCC

Saturday results from Drake

*Women 4x100 Meter Shuttle Hurdle Relay*
ISU women placed 5th (4th best in school history)
5 Indiana State                                              59.41 
     1) Stacia Weatherford SO           2) Tori Stone SO        
     3) Brittany Housel FR              4) Sarah Snapp JR  

*Men 4x110 Meter Shuttle Hurdle Relay*
the ISU men placed 5th (5th best in school history)
5 Indiana State                                              59.87 
     1) Max Tuttle FR                   2) Michael Roberts SR   
     3) Duane Brown FR                  4) Maurice Lyke FR


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU women run the 4th fastest Sprint Medley relay in school history, finishing 12th

12 Indiana State                                            3:59.10          
     1) Shelby Higginbottom FR          2) Macey Black SO                
     3) Kaci Smith JR                   4) Leeann Michl SO

the ISU men were 11th in the Sprint Medley Relay

11 Indiana State                                            3:27.11
     1) Andrew Stull JR                 2) Shaun Smith JR      
     3) Keenan Johnson FR               4) Brad Adams FR


----------



## ISUCC

Disher and Betz go 5-8 at the Drake Relays Steeplechase today

1 Kyle Engnell              JR Illinois               8:52.93
  2 Martin Kirui              SR Mississippi            8:54.45
  3 Carl Stones               JR Tulsa                  8:58.40
  4 Alex Brill                FR Wisconsin              8:58.60
*5 Michael Disher            SR Indiana State              9:02.21* 
6 John Kern                 SR Wayne St               9:03.14
  7 Jeffrey Mettler           FR South Dakota           9:10.35
*8 Dustin Betz               SO Indiana State              9:15.05*


----------



## ISUCC

Felisha Johnson places 6th in the women's hammer throw, going 198-05"

Kelsey Hanley fouled on all 3 of her attempts.


----------



## ISUCC

Kylie Hutson wins another pole vault title today, this time outdoors, at Drake. I think that may be an outdoor PR for her too. 

Event 480  Women Pole Vault Special
 Heat 1 of 1
=================================================
    Name                 Year School       Finals
=================================================
*1 Kylie Hutson              USA           4.53m  14-10.25
*  2 Lacy Janson               NIKE          4.43m
  3 Mary Saxer                USA           4.20m
  3 April Steiner Bennett     ASIC          4.20m
  5 Alicia Rue                USA           4.05m
 -- Becky Holiday             ASIC             NH


----------



## ISUCC

again, live results are available here

http://www.nmnathletics.com/fls/157...x.htm?&&SPSID=71588&SPID=8142&DB_OEM_ID=15700


----------



## ISUCC

Major Clay gets 2nd in the men's high jump, ISU's best performer of the meet. 

Finals                                                                    
  1 DJ Smith                  FR Auburn                   2.22m    7-03.25
     2.00 2.05 2.10 2.13 2.16 2.19 2.22 2.25                              
      PPP    O   XO  PPP   XO   XO  XXO  XXX                              
*2 Major Clay                JR Indiana State                2.19m    7-02.25
     2.00 2.05 2.10 2.13 2.16 2.19 2.22                                   
      PPP    O    O    O    O    O  XXX     * 
  3 Paul Hamilton             SR Nebraska                 2.19m    7-02.25
     2.00 2.05 2.10 2.13 2.16 2.19 2.22                                   
      PPP    O    O    O  XXO  XXO  XXX


----------



## ISUCC

ISU's men's DMR was 11th, their time is #2 all time at ISU (outdoors)

11 Indiana State                                         10:02.10    
     1) Corey Hahn JR                   2) Jonathan Jackson FR     
     3) Konstantinos Tzirtziris SR      4) Jeremiah Vaughan JR

just 2 more competitors left for ISU today, Greggmar Swift in the 110 hurdles final and Ernest Rollins in the Triple Jump


----------



## ISUCC

freshman Greggmar Swift was 7th in the 110 meter hurdle finals at Drake, that may be his best time as an ISU athlete and is just outside the ISU top 10 list, so hopefully he can stay injury-free and compete with Michael Roberts for a 1-2 sweep at the MVC meet at UNI. One ISU competitor left today, Ernest Rollins in the TJ

Finals                                                               
  1 Terence Somerville        JR Cincinnati               13.48D  0.7
  2 Keith Hayes               JR Kentucky                 13.76   0.7
  3 Ethan Holmes              FR Iowa                     13.93   0.7
  4 Edward Stewart            SR Central Methodist        14.00   0.7
  5 Demoye Bogle              FR Ohio St                  14.01   0.7
  6 Eric Lund                 SR Nebraska                 14.08   0.7
*7 Greggmar Swift            FR Indiana State               14.21   0.7*


----------



## ISUCC

Ernest Rollins rounds out the day for ISU, placing 11th in the TJ

11th Ernest Rollins  48-09.5"

I am sure the team and coaches are a little disappointed with how the meet went for ISU, can't be one of the better Drake Relay's appearances for ISU. 

Two weeks to rest and get ready for the MVC meet at UNI


----------



## ISUCC

review from the ISU website. 

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205145095


----------



## ISUCC

results from the Stan Lyons invitational at IUPUI last night

http://www.butlersports.com/sports/..._Stan_Lyons_invite_full_meet_results_2011.htm

highlights: Shayne Cureton long jumpred 23-6.75, which is the best outdoors this season for ISU, and Jordan Colanese had a good throw in the javelin, going 170-02


----------



## SycamoreSage

Flotrack did a video interview with Kylie at the Drake Relays and posted it yesterday  but Flotrack wants $4.95 to download it.

http://www.flotrack.org/coverage/23.../488433-Kylie-Hutson-1st-PV-2011-Drake-Relays


----------



## XTreeXC

SycamoreSage said:


> Flotrack did a video interview with Kylie at the Drake Relays and posted it yesterday  but Flotrack wants $4.95 to download it.
> 
> http://www.flotrack.org/coverage/23.../488433-Kylie-Hutson-1st-PV-2011-Drake-Relays



There is no charge.  Just click on the link you provided, hit the video play button and you're on your way.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Thanks for the link!


----------

